# radial arm router



## Art Lackey (Oct 26, 2008)

I have been a member for a while but haven't really said much. But i just wanted to show off my invention.it works very well.so check out my blog--art lackey


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Art, I'd like to see your invention. How about the link to the blog?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Art, I'd like to see your invention. How about the link to the blog?



Go to his profile and click on the picture to the right...you'll see it there...it's right above the picture of the bowl. It's under "albums"...called..."Radial Arm Router". HTH


----------



## bartosch (Aug 12, 2009)

Art:

Looks like you did a lot of machining of aluminum to create the cradle for that router. Do you have a metal lathe and mill to make this fixture?


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Now in all honesty I can flip my RAS Motor over...*

You wold have to figure out how to hold the bit on the shaft.
It'll give all these $50 & $100 RAS saws on craigslist.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

What do you use it for? I guess if you wanted to cut a dado at an angle it would work well.
Tom


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure many years ago Sears made an attachment for the Radial Arm saw to either take a router or it was a router attachment for the saw itself.


----------



## Art Lackey (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't have a metal lathe. I built the carrage with cap screws and made sure it was sitting flat on the band saw after laying out the shape of the outside and determining the right diamitor for the router hole,I then bandsawed the top & bottom together. As long as the carrage was sitting flat on the saw the top and bottom would be cut out identicle. Then I sanded the router hole on a spindle sander untle the router slipped into it nicely.Like building anything,it has to start out perfectly square and flat so the end result will be accurate.---It sure was great to put it all together and see it operate just the way I wanted it to.


----------

